# Betta Fish Rage Comic!



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

This is something I made when I was bored. It describes every betta fish keepers experience at pet stores. xD

Enjoy!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Heres a bigger size.. I didn't think it would attach that small.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love those comics  will you make more? lol


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> i love those comics  will you make more? lol


Haha maybe if I get more from this one! Thank you very much, boredom causes us to do weird things. xD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

When does the narwhal bacon?


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

^Lol


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

ROFL Love that comic.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You just can't make eye contact with the fish.. But I always do! D:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Eye contact with the fish...that is how Swish came home x3


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Good one~!!!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

My favourite is:
"Le me, derping through pet store." xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

djembekah said:


> Eye contact with the fish...that is how Swish came home x3


thats how Echo came home :lol: at least i haven't went to a petstore ever since i got Echo ;-) am resisting!


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

OMG this is starting to become me. I was in PetCo today and I stopped to see their betta and there were two BEAUTIFUL ones I wanted so bad. Luckily, I did find a new 5.5 gallon tank for Paarthurnax.... SO WHAT AM I TO DO WITH HIS OLD, EMPTY TANK!? GUESS I NEED TO GET ANOTHER BETTA TO FILL IT. 


Also, I love those comics! I made one of myself and my careers xD! -


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL!!! Great comic!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol  nice


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL

My favorite part is the "I MUST HAVE HIM" Me Gusta


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No one answered the question! *okay face* Reddit is the best place for rage comics.


----------



## brenna33 (Mar 18, 2012)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

le me pays for fish and leaves ... LOL too funny


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone! So glad you liked them!


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Haha that totally sounds like me with fish. :lol:


----------

